# S. O. Dunbar Taunton Mass



## maxx21 (Jul 13, 2011)

I just found this bottle sticking out of the dirt along a recently dug reservoir.  it says  S. O. Dunbar Taunton MASS
   I thought it was plugged up with dirt but my father looked at it and said "hey, the cork is still in it"..... so whatever it held is still inside.  I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about these bottles?


----------



## maxx21 (Jul 13, 2011)

another pic.


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2011)

ink bottle I think...Jim


 http://www.greatantiquebottles.com/ik085text.html


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, Welcome to the forum....Jim[]


----------



## maxx21 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Jul 13, 2011)

You're welcome and best of luck with it, give it a good soak so it shines all purty'...[8D]


----------



## marjorie040 (Jul 13, 2011)

maxx21

 I also add my "welcome" to the forum! 

 I found Samuel O. Dunbar in the US Federal Census' of Taunton, Mass for the years of 1850 thru 1880. His occupation was listed as "druggist" in all census' except 1870 when he added "postmaster" to his occupation. He was born in Massachusetts in 1800
 Since there aren't any occupations listed in the Federal Census' prior to 1850, I couldn't guess how old your bottle might be.
 He must have done well in the drug business.....his total value of real estate in 1850 was listed as $6100.00
 Regards,


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2011)

WOW COOL to just pull it out.What do the bottom look like? Take a pic. of it if you can!JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2011)

IT is a medicine in the book I have there is a unbar's fluid magnesia[s.o.]...Dunbar's vegetable croup syurp[s.o.] early bottles ,may be potniled...that is why I ask about the bottom..YES WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!
 .JAMIE


----------



## Inkspot (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

 The S.O. Dunbar's with a pour spout are generally considered to be master inks.  The pannel sided ones made for them are also inks.  The cylinders like yours without the pour spout are normally clasified as a medicine.

 Nice find.  Looks like it'll clean up real nice.


----------



## maxx21 (Jul 16, 2011)

bottom of bottle... no marks or writing.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice early find!  You usually don't find bottles from the 1870s just sticking out like that.  Cleaning the inside is going to be tough though.  You might just want to let it be.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 20, 2011)

Link to a prior discussion.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-31997/mpage-1/key-dunbar/tm.htm#32015


----------

